# My Temperature Was 92.5 Today!



## OneEyedDiva (May 21, 2021)

And I was in a funeral home too.  I went to have my will notarized and before we could see the notary we had to put our wrists up to the digital temperature taking machine.  I would think the machine was broken but my two witnesses had fairly normal temperatures. I said to the notary...I must be dead! She said her temp reads low too. This isn't the first time a machine has read my temps as lower than normal range.

Does your temperature read lower than normal when those machines are used?


----------



## dobielvr (May 21, 2021)

Mine will read in the 95. sometimes.

I dont even know what normal is anymore?//  98.6 i think...ya, mine's never normal.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 21, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Mine will read in the 95. sometimes.
> 
> I dont even know what normal is anymore?//  98.6 i think...ya, mine's never normal.


I just read that seniors could have temps lower than 98.6 which would be considered normal for us (97 to 99 is considered a normal range) but that anything below 95 is considered hypothermia, which I know I don't have.  https://draxe.com/health/low-body-temperature/


----------



## Pecos (May 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And I was in a funeral home too.  I went to have my will notarized and before we could see the notary we had to put our wrists up to the digital temperature taking machine.  I would think the machine was broken but my two witnesses had fairly normal temperatures. I said to the notary...I must be dead! She said her temp reads low too. This isn't the first time a machine has read my temps as lower than normal range.
> 
> Does your temperature read lower than normal when those machines are used?


Never that low. I believe that I have seen mine around 96F.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2021)

Both my husband and I generally have temps around 97.something, instead of 98.6.  It was funny, just a couple of days ago when he got his J&J vaccine, he started taking his temp often to monitor it.  We are using a new thermometer that you hold near your forehead for the reading.  He was taking mine since I sat next to him, and mine was 97.something, he took it again around two minutes later and it was lower even yet, like 97.2, I joked and said I was slowly dying as we spoke.  Guess now the average temp is lower than recognized in the old days, now it's 97.5.  I thought I posted about this a long time ago, but couldn't find it in a search.  Here's one site about it.

https://reliantmedicalgroup.org/blo...-average-human-temperature-is-no-longer-98-6/


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And I was in a funeral home too.  I went to have my will notarized and before we could see the notary we had to put our wrists up to the digital temperature taking machine.  I would think the machine was broken but my two witnesses had fairly normal temperatures. I said to the notary...I must be dead! She said her temp reads low too. This isn't the first time a machine has read my temps as lower than normal range.
> 
> Does your temperature read lower than normal when those machines are used?


When I use an oral thermometer at home it's usually 98.5. Sometimes it will dip to 96. But at work the machines usually temp me at 95.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 21, 2021)

Mine has always been lower than normal. I'll be 76 soon so I guess it really doesn't really matter as long as It registers something.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2021)

Mine always registers a bit high, usually 99.2 or so. This caused problems when stores and medical centers and a few other places were checking people's temperatures at the door.


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2021)

At that temperature, you're immune to Rabies & probably other viruses.  Viruses usually can't survive at 94 - 97 degrees.
That's why Opossums are immune to Rabies; their body temperature is around 90-95.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> At that temperature, you're immune to Rabies & probably other viruses.  Viruses usually can't survive at 94 - 97 degrees.
> That's why Opossums are immune to Rabies.


I was thinking that too Win. Sometimes I'm 93.5. I figured COVID probably wants no part of me. I'd be happy to be immune to COVID and rabies!  I never knew possums couldn't get rabies!
@dobielvr  I think I've been in the 95 range using those machines.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mine has always been lower than normal. I'll be 76 soon so I guess it really doesn't really matter as long as It registers something.


I did a search on low body temps...
_*What body temperature is dangerously low?
The normal range can be as low as 97.5 and as high as 98.8 F (36.4 to 37.1 C). The body temperature is considered dangerously low when it's *_*below 95 F (35 C).*

They said below 95 is hypothermia but I don't know.


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was thinking that too Win. Sometimes I'm 93.5. I figured COVID probably wants no part of me. I'd be happy to be immune to COVID and rabies!  I never knew possums couldn't get rabies!
> @dobielvr  I think I've been in the 95 range using those machines.


You might have trouble catching most viruses - maybe even the flu.
Opossums are really fascinating animals.  They also have to eat constantly because they can't store any body fat.  Scientists should research that; it would really kill the weight-loss industry.
My temperature is also colder - I'm usually around 95 - 97 & I'm always cold unless it's around 85.  That started a few years after weight loss. Friends tell me I lost my insulation.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

Ours display is  in celcius , so the average  body temp should be around 37 deg C ..the other day I zapped myself and it read 32 deg C... I thought I had died..


----------



## Lewkat (May 22, 2021)

Most of those machines are inaccurate.  The most accurate way to get a real temp reading is through a rectal thermometer.  Under the tongue is the next best way to obtain a real temp. reading.  Body temp should be ideally, 97.4 thru 98.8.


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2021)

I have one of those pointy gun things that takes our temperature. It always reads low. Not sure if it’s working correctly or we are dead and still walking around…


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I have one of those pointy gun things that takes our temperature. It always reads low. Not sure if it’s working correctly or we are dead and still walking around…


yes that's what we have too...it works normally 99% of the time...


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes that's what we have too...it works normally 99% of the time...


Accuracy was my concern, too.  I have two of those infra-red thermometers & I tested them against an oral mercury thermometer.  They're within 1/10th to 1/2 a degree.  But if you are outside when it's hot, you have to wait 15 minutes indoors for your skin to cool before you can get an accurate reading.  After I came in the house after yard work last summer when it was 103 outside, just for fun, I took my temp without waiting - 104.  All the red lights were blinking, LOL.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And I was in a funeral home too.  I went to have my will notarized and before we could see the notary we had to put our wrists up to the digital temperature taking machine.  I would think the machine was broken but my two witnesses had fairly normal temperatures. I said to the notary...I must be dead! She said her temp reads low too. This isn't the first time a machine has read my temps as lower than normal range.
> 
> Does your temperature read lower than normal when those machines are used?


I always knew you were pretty cool!


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2021)

I bought an infrared thermometer to measure participants for our fitness classes(Covid screening requirement); it always read really low.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I did a search on low body temps...
> _*What body temperature is dangerously low?
> The normal range can be as low as 97.5 and as high as 98.8 F (36.4 to 37.1 C). The body temperature is considered dangerously low when it's *_*below 95 F (35 C).*
> 
> They said below 95 is hypothermia but I don't know.


Yes I had posted a link with an article about it Marci before your post. The article is in agreement with what you posted and gives further details.
@RadishRose  Awwwww...THANKS!


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

sorry i didn't see that part.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> sorry i didn't see that part.


No problem.


----------



## Remy (May 24, 2021)

We have a wall mounted temporal temperature thermometer at work because we take it every day coming into work. I've read 92. something or even "low" Because it's been cold in the mornings but that is changing. I just wrote down what I got. Clearly no temperature.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm a 96. That is my normal temp. You have no idea how much it irritates me, when I have temp of 99, and feel like the cat wouldn't drag me in, someone goes, "tsk.tsk. it's only 99, you're not that sick". That's when I strangled them. So, yeah, if you normally have a low end temp, it is also normal to fluctuate lower. But I do question the 92. Maybe the notary should have spent more than  the $19.95, online special.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm a 96. That is my normal temp. You have no idea how much it irritates me, when I have temp of 99, and feel like the cat wouldn't drag me in, someone goes, "tsk.tsk. it's only 99, you're not that sick". That's when I strangled them. So, yeah, if you normally have a low end temp, it is also normal to fluctuate lower. But I do question the 92. Maybe the notary should have spent more than  the $19.95, online special.


As I read your reply, I wondered if that 99 temp give people pause who are testing for COVID signs before allowing entry? The notary works for a big funeral home that's been in business since I can remember. They were the ones who installed the wall mount thermometer machine. When they use the hand held ones at doctors' offices I also get a low reading...93.5.  I've been wondering how accurate these machines are.


----------



## win231 (Jun 11, 2021)

win231 said:


> Accuracy was my concern, too.  I have two of those infra-red thermometers & I tested them against an oral mercury thermometer.  They're within 1/10th to 1/2 a degree.  But if you are outside when it's hot, you have to wait 15 minutes indoors for your skin to cool before you can get an accurate reading.  After I came in the house after yard work last summer when it was 103 outside, just for fun, I took my temp without waiting - 104.  All the red lights were blinking, LOL.


The same issue when it's cold outside & you take your temp without waiting.


----------

